# HKS USA closing down



## pdtuning (Nov 7, 2009)

HKS in US seams to be closing down and moving back to Japan,

Click the link to read more and see an email sent to all US HKS dealers

JDM Manufacturer Bankruptcy - MR2 Forum


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The main reasons for HKS pulling out of the States is the weak value of the US$, not bankruptcy. The thread you've put up has a lot of heresay but not a lot of fact IMHO. 

A couple of Japanese manufacturers have closed down, recently (C-One & Zero Sports to name a few) but these have been due to unforseen circumstances (Such as the Japanese post office cancelling a large order for EV delivery trucks based on Subaru Kei car chassis - which Subaru is now discontinuing. As Zero Sports had invested heavily into this, when the Japanese PO cancelled it's large order due to unavailability of chassis, it put Zero sports in a very difficult situation, which ultimately led to their closure).

Apexi, Greddy, HKS, Bride, etc. are still alive and well. Business is smaller than in previous bouyant years for all companies (Same as in other fields, I daresay), but there is still demand for properly developed high quality parts both in Japan & other countries from genuine enthusiasts who understand there is a quality difference between cheap Ebay & the like parts and manufacturers who have been making quality goods for decades for Japanese performance cars.

There are some parts beginning to dissapear for older models (Including GT-R's), but this is a process of natural selection & development. For example, AE86 tuning parts are always on the decrease... but it's a 1980's car. so to be expected... the same is beginning to happen for RB26 GT-R parts too...)

If you look at BMW, Mercedes, Porsche and other manufacturers for which tuners exist, most are still alive and well.
There will be an FT86 (Turbo EJ20 engine), a replacement RX-7 and likely other sports cars released by the various Japanese manufacturers in future and these will no doubt keep the tuning industry in Japan going.

All IMHO of course


----------

